# CONTOUR - The Best Action Camera For Capturing Videos For The Sportsman!



## Scuba Chris (Mar 12, 2018)

The Best Action Camera For Capturing Videos For The Sportsman!

When i first started sharing my videos on mostly fishing i asked fellow YouTuber Joe Olivas "WWJ" of Kauai which unit he uses since i had issues with my GoPro at that time. Joe steered me into using Contour & since then i've been a loyal user. For a guy like me who isn't "tech" savvy to use a action camera with no problems is a miracle!

Months ago Contour announced the soon to be release Contour 4K.
Stats-
4k Ultra HD @ 30 fps
1080 HD @ 120fps
Waterproof up to 30 ft/10m
150 wide angle lens
12 MP photos in JPEG
270 Rotating Lens
Laser Leveler
Internal Battery â€" 60 minutes of continuous in 4k
Internal Microphone
Built in wi fi and companion ios and Android App
Compatible with all Contour Mounts
Universal Mount Adaptor

To be released soon. Also the CONTOUR4K APP for IOS-
Remote Control with Live Preview
Control Camera Settings
Bluetooth and Wifi
Download and share photos and videos through your smartphone

I contacted Contour to confirm this released & if i'm still under sponsorship to receive a Beta unit for testing. Not only am i still on the list but Contour sent me 2 brand new units to help tide me over by replacing my current Roam 2 & 3. I was having audio glitches but performed the Contour Firmware free Updates available at-
http://help.contour.com/customer/port...

Years back i did an unboxing & reviews on these units.
Contour Roam2-




...
Contour Roam3-




...
And additional updates at_




...

It doesn't matter that i'm sponsored by Contour, what matters is i'd still be using Contour Action Cameras over over brands like GoPro because for what i do it's the correct unit for me. If you are using another type of video styled camera & are happy with it, stick with it. As long as your unit satisfies your needs there's no reason to change. But when you do decide for another look at other units please consider Contour Action Cameras. The new Contour4 should be out soon & i'll be putting out a video on it's unboxing.


----------



## fisheye48 (Oct 8, 2011)

we had a couple we used alot in Afghanistan. They were pretty cheap over there and were durable (a few took tumbles out of trucks and down mountains). Seriously thinking of picking up another one


----------

